# Snake Identification



## kallieth (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, I hope this is in the right place.

I've found this cute little feller in a pot plant today and am having trouble identifying whether or not it is venemous. Some help would be much appreciated! Sorry about the lack of photos, they came out a bit blurry. He's very tiny.


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

im pretty sure that is a brown tree snake?

Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis)


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 9, 2009)

brown tree snake bioga igalaras ( mind my spelling ) mildly venomous colubrid. offtern called night tiger.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww. What a nice little specimen. I love Brown tree snakes! Where do you live?


----------



## kallieth (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah. Thank you very much! =( Shame now I won't be able to keep him.


----------



## kallieth (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in the NT.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

bts was first snake i saw in the wild,easily identifiied by the eyes


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

kallieth said:


> Ah. Thank you very much! =( Shame now I won't be able to keep him.



you wouldn't have been able to keep it anyway. it's a wild animal.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

naledge said:


> you wouldn't have been able to keep it anyway. it's a wild animal.


 thats true,but unfortunately not everyone does it legit


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 9, 2009)

nothing saying you cant keep it in the pot plant you found it in ..its still at your place ,just though if it chooses to up n go well it can


----------



## kallieth (Nov 9, 2009)

Well. He's still hanging out in the rocks there. Seems pretty happy. :lol:


----------

